# Bye bye beer



## Andrew_Culture (1 Oct 2012)

In the last year I've got rid of almost all my flubber apart from my belly. In short my diet hasn't changed much in the last year (well I eat more) so all this weight loss has been down to exercise.

But I've kinda levelled out and haven't seen any progress for a while so as an experiment I'm going to quit drinking beer. I probably drink about ten pints a week, mostly that ASDA bitter that costs a quid for four cans, so hopefully cutting this from my diet might shift the belly. I'll still have a bottle or two of wine a week, so feel free to tell me I'm missing the point here.

So who else has quit beer and did it make a difference?


----------



## LosingFocus (1 Oct 2012)

Why cut it out, why not just lower the intake?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (1 Oct 2012)

800 cals per glass,you're drinking the bottle


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Oct 2012)

personally I would cut out the wine completely and reduce the beer intake - but I prefer beer to wine


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Oct 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> In the last year I've got rid of almost all my flubber apart from my belly. In short my diet hasn't changed much in the last year (well I eat more) so all this weight loss has been down to exercise.
> 
> But I've kinda levelled out and haven't seen any progress for a while so as an experiment I'm going to quit drinking beer. I probably drink about ten pints a week, mostly that ASDA bitter that costs a quid for four cans, so hopefully cutting this from my diet might shift the belly. I'll still have a bottle or two of wine a week, so feel free to tell me I'm missing the point here.
> 
> So who else has quit beer and did it make a difference?


 
I haven't touched any alcoholic drinks for a few years now!


----------



## amaferanga (1 Oct 2012)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> 800 cals per glass,you're drinking the bottle


 
800 kcal per glass of what? Wine is more like 600 kcal for a bottle.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (1 Oct 2012)

amaferanga said:


> 800 kcal per glass of what? Wine is more like 600 kcal for a bottle.


Slight tard moment. Per bottle of course


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Oct 2012)

I've stopped brewing my own beer, which is a bit like cutting down!

I only drink wine once or twice a week, and probably have 3/4 of the bottle, what with drinking from my own glass and also nicking sips from my wife's glass.



Rob3rt said:


> I haven't touched any alcoholic drinks for a few years now!


 
When I was a bit more involved in the music scene 'straight edge' was quite popular.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Oct 2012)

LosingFocus said:


> Why cut it out, why not just lower the intake?


 
The majority of the beer I drink is only 2%, so it's pretty thin anyway


----------



## BrianEvesham (1 Oct 2012)

I have given up all alcohol for 3 weeks now to aid weight loss and plan to lay off any till Christmas.

Still a long way to go though.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Oct 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> I have given up all alcohol for 3 weeks now to aid weight loss and plan to lay off any till Christmas.


 
Need a buddy?


----------



## BrianEvesham (1 Oct 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Need a buddy?


We can do it ! Oh wait, did you mean a Bud?


----------



## jonny jeez (1 Oct 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I only drink wine once or twice a week, .


My doctor never believes me when they ask how many units I drink per week and i answer "probably about 0.25.".

I drink about a pint a month. Plus the odd glass of red

I've never been a big drinker as i always drove to work (so no after work tipples) and did most the driving at weekends too (the joys of a fully funded company car).

As a result I get drunk very easily and am a really cheap date. I also get very, very tired when I'm a little drunk, until I pass the watershed of being proper drunk when I wake up. So for me I'm either in or out, there's no half measure, if I'm "out", I stay sober all night as just 1 will be enough to mean I'll be nodding off. If I'm "in" then its legs under and I drink my entire years quota in one weekend (usually in a skiing resort in January).

I don't set myself limits though and enjoy a good drink with mates, so would be happy to partake a lot more if i didn't need to drive everywhere.


----------



## 4F (1 Oct 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> In the last year I've got rid of almost all my flubber apart from my belly. In short my diet hasn't changed much in the last year (well I eat more) so all this weight loss has been down to exercise.
> 
> But I've kinda levelled out and haven't seen any progress for a while so as an experiment I'm going to quit drinking beer. I probably drink about ten pints a week, mostly that ASDA bitter that costs a quid for four cans, so hopefully cutting this from my diet might shift the belly. I'll still have a bottle or two of wine a week, so feel free to tell me I'm missing the point here.
> 
> So who else has quit beer and did it make a difference?


 
There is no point fannying around by drinking wine and quitting beer  Just quit the lot say until Christmas and then see where you are then. I go 3 - 4 months between drinks and it is easier than you think. 4 stone and 3 lbs would suggest it works


----------



## Broughtonblue (1 Oct 2012)

I myself quit alcohol on a regular basis, every Monday!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Oct 2012)

4F said:


> There is no point fannying around by drinking wine and quitting beer  Just quit the lot say until Christmas and then see where you are then. I go 3 - 4 months between drinks and it is easier than you think. 4 stone and 3 lbs would suggest it works


 
Hells teeth!

It is tempting to quit it all, last weekend I did that 100 miles (with an 18.4mph average) after a late night of beer, wine and whisky with my in-laws! 

The financial angle isn't working out, it's like when I quit smoking - I only ever smoked rollies so never had to dig deep to maintain my consumption. The incentive of being able to cycle harder and faster is tempting though.


----------



## buddha (1 Oct 2012)

I only have one small bottle a week. And it seems more of a 'treat' that way.
It still hasn't shifted the belly - although I only need to lose around 5kg.
The only thing that works for me is running. And went for my first proper run in years on Saturday - cycling's easy in comparison


----------



## G2EWS (1 Oct 2012)

The demon drink! Don't you just love it?

I like real ale, but drink very little of it. The reason is I am always bloated and have to keep getting up to the loo during the night. For that problem tea is also something I have to steer clear of after about 18:00

Almost always have a glass or two of wine with my evening meal and sometimes a dram or two of malt whisky.

When I had to give up tea and alcohol due to heart palpitations, I was amazed that I suffered withdrawal symptoms due to the lack of the caffeine in tea - gave up caffeinated coffee 25 years ago . So I know have one full fat tea for breakfast and decaf for the rest of the day!

I can give up alcohol and the only side effects are:

1. More money in the bank
2. Sleep better
3. Don't get drunk

Which reminds me I am off to France soon and will be purchasing a few hundred bottles of wine and a very large quantity of whisky on the ferry! Hic!

Regards

Chris


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Oct 2012)

I haven't drunk too much since the morning I woke up with what in truth was only a mild hangover and was faced with a nappy that would have made Jesus himself weep and ask his dad WHY!


----------



## G2EWS (1 Oct 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I haven't drunk too much since the morning I woke up with what in truth was only a mild hangover and was faced with a nappy that would have made Jesus himself weep and ask his dad WHY!


 
Sometimes I don't drink in the week and I only need a couple of drinks on Friday evening to feel rotten in the morning!

Regards

Chris


----------



## ColinJ (1 Oct 2012)

I gave up beer just over a month ago due to illness. I'd already lost half a stone before that but have lost another stone since, and that is without exercise since I am not well enough to do much yet.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Oct 2012)

Have eschewed all alcohol since early September as part of project 'bust that belly'. Rather worried that I don't seem to miss it. Took the lovely Helen to our local last night and drank a pint of lime and soda whilst she had a dry white wine. We had our usual Sunday evening chat, the absence of a pint didn't spoil anything.

Weight continues, as part of a calorie controlled diet, to drop off. Did naff all exercise last week and still lost two pounds.

Why not just cut down rather than give up? I can't, I'm just a binary kind of guy.


----------



## oldfatfool (1 Oct 2012)

Just ride more, touring I was having 1lt of strong French lager and then 0.5lt of wine with dinner most days and still lost weight


----------



## BSRU (1 Oct 2012)

So far this year out of 9 months I have had 5 months alcohol free, although not a big drinker anyway(these days).
The benefits of not drinking are very obvious, better quality sleep and feeling stronger on the bike.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Oct 2012)

BSRU said:


> So far this year out of 9 months I have had 5 months alcohol free, although not a big drinker anyway(these days).
> The benefits of not drinking are very obvious,* better quality sleep* and feeling stronger on the bike.


That echoes with me. I'm very fond of a nightcap, sends me off like a light but the quality of sleep thereafter was often poor. Sobriety, and five day a week cycle commuting, sees me in bed and asleep early, and sleeping much more soundly through the night.


----------



## Gaz Vickers (1 Oct 2012)

Since i got my bike (about a month ago), i have cut out drinking onTues/Weds & Thursdays! Well, it's a start!  Made no difference yet tho!


----------



## RAYMOND (1 Oct 2012)

Everything in moderation.
Thats the best advise you'll ever get.


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Oct 2012)

Giving up alcohol was easy for me, I used to drink, I used to get hammered fairly regularly and enjoyed beer and wine, but I decided to knock it on the head and stopped drinking. TBH, I don't miss it at all, there is no conscious effort to avoid it these days, I just much prefer to drink coffee or soft drinks when out and about. Now giving up meat for a period of time, well that was a hell of a hardship and I just couldn't hold out, I need my burgers and sausages! I wouldn't bother even trying to give up M&S Chocolate Milkshake!


----------



## Glenn (1 Oct 2012)

RAYMOND said:


> Everything in moderation.
> Thats the best advise you'll ever get.


 
They serve beer in the Moderation though.


----------



## MrJamie (1 Oct 2012)

The beer calories aren't really the problem for me, it's that my determination is weakened by the alcohol and beer tends to make me pig out after the beer. To lose weight I have to try my best to limit myself to drinking twice a week at most, difficult as social stuff tends to revolve around alcohol.


----------



## Hitchington (1 Oct 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> In the last year I've got rid of almost all my flubber apart from my belly. In short my diet hasn't changed much in the last year (well I eat more) so all this weight loss has been down to exercise.
> 
> But I've kinda levelled out and haven't seen any progress for a while so as an experiment I'm going to quit drinking beer. I probably drink about ten pints a week, mostly that ASDA bitter that costs a quid for four cans, so hopefully cutting this from my diet might shift the belly. I'll still have a bottle or two of wine a week, so feel free to tell me I'm missing the point here.
> 
> So who else has quit beer and did it make a difference?


I lowered my beer intake and it has made a difference. Have maybe 1 or 2 pints a week now.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Oct 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Giving up alcohol was easy for me, I used to drink, I used to get hammered fairly regularly and enjoyed beer and wine, but I decided to knock it on the head and stopped drinking. TBH, I don't miss it at all, there is no conscious effort to avoid it these days, I just much prefer to drink coffee or soft drinks when out and about. Now giving up meat for a period of time, well that was a hell of a hardship and I just couldn't hold out, I need my burgers and sausages! I wouldn't bother even trying to give up M&S Chocolate Milkshake!



I was vegetarian for about six months a couple of years ago, it really didn't agree with me!


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Oct 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I was vegetarian for about six months a couple of years ago, it really didn't agree with me!


 
I lasted about 4 month's, eating what amounted to meat free fast food since I wasn't particularly thorough with my diet and was obviously missing things from my diet that I needed. Basically I always felt ill and tired, then one day I thought "fark this, it's time for some fried chicken". A KFC later and some sausage and mash and I felt great!


----------



## Get In The Van (1 Oct 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I've stopped brewing my own beer, which is a bit like cutting down!
> 
> I only drink wine once or twice a week, and probably have 3/4 of the bottle, what with drinking from my own glass and also nicking sips from my wife's glass.
> 
> ...


 
Thats me, been edge now for 19 years, not hardline or anything like that though


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Oct 2012)

Get In The Van said:


> Thats me, been edge now for 19 years, not hardline or anything like that though



I noted the Black Flag avatar


----------



## DaveyM (1 Oct 2012)

I am using the idea of "Stoptober" they say 28 days and your likely to give up (I know this is designed for smoking).
I am going to try with the booze, I only have one most nights so 28 days cold turkey!!


----------



## Typhon (1 Oct 2012)

I've been a strict vegetarian since the age of 12. It's no hardship for me and I have never been tempted to waver even once.

Giving up alcohol though - now I'm afraid to say that would be a trial. It's definitely my number 1 bad habit. I don't drink beer often but I drink 2-3 bottles of wine per week. I open them with dinner and then drink them gradually over the course of the next 5-6 hours. So given I am a relatively large bloke, I don't even feel remotely tipsy. At most a bit relaxed. I just enjoy the taste of the actual drink so much.

We all have to have our vices though. Life would be boring without them. And since I took up cycling I am losing 1 - 1.5 lbs a week despite my BMI being in the healthy zone, without even trying to diet. So I am not too fussed about it if I'm honest.


----------



## slowmotion (1 Oct 2012)

Benjamin Franklin got it about right...
http://www.history.com/topics/benjamin-franklin







"Beer is proof that God loves us and wants us to be happy"


----------



## Drago (2 Oct 2012)

I've been a strict Meatatarian for about 30 years. Giving up fruit and veg wasn't easy, but giving up beer is another matter entirely.

Anyway, beer counts as one of your five a day.


----------



## Keith Oates (2 Oct 2012)

Two years ago I was a regular drinker but didn't very often have more than two pints a night. I then had some gout problems and the Doctor tested my Uric Acid level and found it very high so put me on Allopurinol tablets for two months and said no alcohol. After the two months another blood test showed that the Uric Acid level was well down and so the Doctor said to stop the tablets but keep the beer drinking infrequent. I never missed the beer so said to myself I will stop drinking altogether and the only drink I've had in the last two years was to drink a glass of white wine as a toast to the Queen at the Diamond Jubilee party out here in Vietnam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (2 Oct 2012)

Your a long time dead.....


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Oct 2012)

I somewhat fell off the wagon last night - I made some ginger beer to a very old fashioned recipe and drank a 500ml size bottle trying to figure out if it was at all alcoholic. It was.


----------



## G2EWS (3 Oct 2012)

Got back from the commute last night and my Wife asked:

'Do you want a cup of tea'

to which my reply was:

'I'd rather have a glass of wine'

3 large glasses and dinner later I topped it off with a large Laphroaig Quarter Cask! Ooops!

Chris


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Oct 2012)

G2EWS said:


> Got back from the commute last night and my Wife asked:
> 
> 'Do you want a cup of tea'
> 
> ...


 
Cor lovely! I think I can probably happily live without beer, but wine and single malts are another matter. I think I'd rather cycle so that I _can_ drink wine and single malts (when I can afford them).


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Oct 2012)

My response is usually, "yes I'll have a cup of tea, thanks, and pass me a bottle of banana yazoo please! Leave my tea in the hall I'll get at it after my shower!"


----------



## User16625 (3 Oct 2012)

I love my cider. Usually talking about 10 pints on a saturday and sometimes a friday night aswell. Im currently fit enough to cruise about 20mph or so but would giving up alcohol  make me any faster?


----------



## stewie griffin (4 Oct 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I haven't drunk too much since the morning I woke up with what in truth was only a mild hangover and was faced with a nappy that would have made Jesus himself weep and ask his dad WHY!


If you've got to the point where you have to wear a nappy after a drink, you're probably better giving it up.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (5 Oct 2012)

stewie griffin said:


> If you've got to the point where you have to wear a nappy after a drink, you're probably better giving it up.


 
Saves making the trek to the bog in the middle of the night, that's all...


----------

